# Deactivated due to false accusations, can I sue?



## PowerDriver (Oct 31, 2016)

Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.

About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).

Here's the thing: I HAVE NEVER EVEN TRIED ANY TYPE OF DRUG (like marijuana) IN MY LIFE. And I absolutely NEVER drink, let alone drink and drive. I think I've been drunk twice in my life (once when I was 21, and at my wedding, 6 years ago). I think I can count on both hands the total times I've even tasted liquor or beer ever. ALL I DO WITH MY TIME is go to the gym, eat, sleep, and drive Uber full time and Lyft part time. I'm the most straight-arrow guy you'll ever meet, and my healthy lifestyle is something I take VERY seriously, and never joke about.

So I emailed this to Uber, and told them in person to the support staff at their headquarters in Santa Monica. Later that night, they lifted the suspension.

Everything was fine and dandy....

And 2 months later, I get an email saying there was further investigation done to my account, and that MORE people accused me of driving under the influence of either DRUGS or ALCOHOL!!! And they deactivated me! No drug test, no nothing!

Can I sue over this? How does the one guy who has never even tried weed, and does not ever drink at all GET BUSTED FOR IT ON THE JOB?!?!

I only have one theory as to why people said this about me: My voice is monotone, and my demeanor is laid back, and calm. I like my life, and I'm relaxed. I've had people ask me all my life if I am on drugs because of my voice. It's deep, low, and mellow. SORRY IF THE VOICE AND PERSONALITY I WAS BORN WITH MAKES YOU THINK I AM ON DRUGS, BUT I DO NOT DESERVE TO LOSE MY JOB OVER THIS.

What can I do? I life Lyft better, and I bought a dash cam in case anything like this happens in Lyft, but I just wish this didn't happen. I didn't do anything. I pick up passengers, say hello, how's your day, drop them off, and tell them to have a good day. And then they say I'm drunk or stoned. What a messed up world we live in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think the Robot Cars are After your Job !


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Contractors do not have the same safety net as employees. I think I'll be installing a dash cam soon!

A company that uses contractors can terminate the contract whenever the contract states it is permissible . . . . could you please read your contract and report back here as to what it says in that regard? I'm still looking for a car, so haven't started yet

Thanks!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You should be suing the accusers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


Is it your driving that makes people assume you're intoxicated?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


 your main problem is that you LOVE Fuber, and they can sense this, they only want miserable drivers making no money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rick N. said:


> your main problem is that you LOVE Fuber, and they can sense this, they only want miserable drivers making no money.


Don't you HAVE to be drunk or on drugs to love Uber? Maybe he told the pax how great Uber is and they assumed he had to be impaired to say that...


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't you HAVE to be drunk or on drugs to love Uber? Maybe he told the pax how great Uber is and they assumed he had to be impaired to say that...


 good point.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

To answer your question directly, yes you can sue. The better question is can you prevail? I would guess not. You would have a hard time getting an attorney to take the case, you would have to spend a lot of money and ultimately your best bet would be to sue the pax for defamation of character resulting in damages (loss of livelihood). Sad to hear but you have little recourse.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Go for it, let us know how it works out for you

Spoiler: we already know


----------



## PowerDriver (Oct 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You should be suing the accusers.


The problem is that I don't know who said it. I drive so many passengers everyday. And uber would never disclose the accusers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

PowerDriver said:


> The problem is that I don't know who said it. I drive so many passengers everyday. And uber would never disclose the accusers.


That's not a problem, your attorney who you are paying a fortune to would simply sue John and Jane Doe, ask for a subpoena directing Uber to release the information and watch the billable hours pile up.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> The problem is that I don't know who said it. I drive so many passengers everyday. And uber would never disclose the accusers.


File a civil suit and they have to divulge the information.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had a spate of false accusations lately ranging from dangerous driving to having someone already in the car on an UberX ride to arguing/saying things a pax did not like. I got warnings from Uber and a brief deactivation. After giving Uber a good telling off, I got a phone call from one of their driver incident team drones, so I gave him a good telling off too. He said that Uber was glad to have long-established partners, I am a valued driver blah blah blah.

But I think that if more accusations come in of the same type, and even random accusations will eventually repeat themselves, then I'll probably be canned. That's the thing that has to be accepted about Uber before one starts driving for them - there is _no job security_ with them. They will cut pay with hours' notice, you may get in an accident, or assaulted, or accused, or deactivated for any other reason or no reason and you're done.

Bottom line, because of all of the uncertainty / zero security, Uber should _never _be considered a substitute for a job.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I think you should sue.

It'll be a costly , albeit , quick lesson on how our tort/civil system works.

It'll probably cost you anywhere from $500-$3000 depending on how good the lawyer is at stringing you along.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Bottom line, because of all of the uncertainty / zero security, Uber should _never _be considered a substitute for a job.


Truest words posted on this site.

Because we arent employees there is no promise of due process.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is it your driving that makes people assume you're intoxicated?


I was thinking that maybe people think you are weird or your cologne smells like booze?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To answer your question directly, yes you can sue. The better question is can you prevail? I would guess not. You would have a hard time getting an attorney to take the case, you would have to spend a lot of money and ultimately your best bet would be to sue the pax for defamation of character resulting in damages (loss of livelihood). Sad to hear but you have little recourse.


. . . right, he could subpoena Uber's records to discover who this person(s) is/are.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> The problem is that I don't know who said it. I drive so many passengers everyday. And uber would never disclose the accusers.


That's correct, only a letter from an attorney would convince them to turn over that info.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

circle1 said:


> That's correct, only a letter from an attorney would convince them to turn over that info.


And Ubers army of attorneys would fight it tooth and nail. Uber actually has ex intelligence officers subcontracting for them in case a legal threat is ever deemed credible.

I know it sounds crazy , but it's true. There's a few articles out there about a judge shining some light on these practices and it's scary.

A plaintiffs lawyer actually had a few of these ex Intel guys make phone calls to the lawyers colleagues in an attempt at intimidation / subversion. IIRC, it cost uber about 20k to run this sort of operation against a plaintiff.

As has been said before , someone driving uber doesn't have the money to take on a behemoth like this. Especially just because a pax "hurt their wittle feewing.

Lol.

Hey!!! I just changed my mind about this whole thing ; Uber is awesome , whiny drivers suck !!!!


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

OP should smoke some marijuana


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Ugh, make another account? I have a friend who has been fired from uber 3 times already, I don't know if it's sheer incompetence or they simply turn a blind eye on purpose because they want to horde every possible driver.

Go to their office and explain what happened, flip a table or two.

As far as legal action goes, it's true what the uberinos+udrones are telling ya, it costs a shitload of money, unless you can class action it... they will hide behind their money. Uber plays dirty against any opposition, read the news to see who you are dealing with.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I think you should sue.
> 
> It'll be a costly , albeit , quick lesson on how our tort/civil system works.
> 
> It'll probably cost you anywhere from $500-$3000 depending on how good the lawyer is at stringing you along.


That cost estimate is way low. $500 cost for court filing fee, etc. + $2500 for attorney retainer fee just to get started.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I was thinking that maybe people think you are weird or your cologne smells like booze?


How about hand sanitizer since a lot of these smell like cheap vodka.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> How about hand sanitizer since a lot of these smell like cheap vodka.


I agree since vodka is simply rubbing alcohol in a glass bottle.


----------



## Ali777 (Apr 4, 2017)

I had 2 lady's saying I said they were pretty or dressed nice and they banned my account for that false accusation I barely talk all I say is there name and confirm that it's the rider that's all I been trying to reactivate my account with uber and it's been impossible they say it's permanently deactivated please help if someone can help me reactivated my rating was good all other guest have given me good rating and compliments I new to all this is had only driven 3 weeks and this happened I am a family man and this is my full time job I have twins on the way please someone help me I am very frustrated no one is willing to hear me out its like the only listen to one side of the story and that's it the driver is done please some one help me


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> OP should smoke some marijuana


I dont think I have ever driven a pax while not haighhhhh


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

A lot of times it is previous pax leaving behind the smell of drugs or alcohol. Maybe you were oblivious to the smell but your next pax weren't. You seem like a decent person. Keep your head up and stay positive. When one door closes another opens. You just need to figure out where your next door is.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To answer your question directly, yes you can sue. The better question is can you prevail? I would guess not. You would have a hard time getting an attorney to take the case, you would have to spend a lot of money and ultimately your best bet would be to sue the pax for defamation of character resulting in damages (loss of livelihood). Sad to hear but you have little recourse.


I think he would prevail against pax, falsely accusing someone of a crime is an non defensible defamation, and in this case there are easily provable damages. NEVER accuse another of a crime it can't be defended, accusing a women of being barren or an adulteress is another, there are five ( I think) non defensible defamations.... also damages from tort interference with a business relationship.... personal damages, stress, pain and suffering. The pax may have a homeowners or umbrella personal liability policy that covers these types of events.


----------



## Idrivezgud (May 28, 2019)

Dash cam is your friend. If you get deactivated for false accusations simply write back to Uber and let them know you are guilty of no such thing - and you would be willing to provide dash cam footage to support their investigation and maintain your innocence. They should reactivate you within a day.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

d0n said:


> Ugh, make another account? I have a friend who has been fired from uber 3 times already, I don't know if it's sheer incompetence or they simply turn a blind eye on purpose because they want to horde every possible driver.
> 
> Go to their office and explain what happened, flip a table or two.
> 
> As far as legal action goes, it's true what the uberinos+udrones are telling ya, it costs a shitload of money, unless you can class action it... they will hide behind their money. Uber plays dirty against any opposition, read the news to see who you are dealing with.


您好，我可以联系您吗？


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Idrivezgud said:


> Dash cam is your friend.


Tell me how a dash cam proves youre not drunk.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

[QUOTE ="d0n，post：1660087，member：77720"]
呃，再做个账号？我有一个朋友已经被超过3次被解雇了，我不知道这是不是无能，或者他们只是对目的视而不见，因为他们想要每个可能的司机。

去他们的办公室，解释发生了什么，翻转一两个桌子。

就法律诉讼而言，uberinos + udrones告诉你的是真的，它需要花费大量资金，除非你能集体诉讼......他们会躲在钱后面。优步对任何反对派都很肮脏，阅读新闻，看看你在和谁打交道。
[/引用]
您好，可以寻求帮助吗？


----------



## U/L NiHILiSTiC (Jun 1, 2019)

Look at every ride... try to narrow down who it was track them down one by one...It’s been done before. Write a letter and send it to all your drop offs. Write a letter to your local news. Tell your story to everyone one. You might get lucky and the person could come forward. Write a sob story... whatever it takes I mean you love Uber so much!!! It’s worthed right?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L NiHILiSTiC said:


> Look at every ride... try to narrow down who it was track them down one by one...It's been done before. Write a letter and send it to all your drop offs. Write a letter to your local news. Tell your story to everyone one. You might get lucky and the person could come forward. Write a sob story... whatever it takes I mean you love Uber so much!!! It's worthed right?


These guys followed your same advise. It was the "_tracking down one by one"_ the authorities, law enforcement and DA took exception to.
Now they wear Orange Jumpsuits.











Idrivezgud said:


> Dash cam is your friend. If you get deactivated for false accusations simply write back to Uber and let them know you are guilty of no such thing - and you would be willing to provide dash cam footage to support their investigation and maintain your innocence. They should reactivate you within a day.


Uber will NOT review dash cam footage.
Dash cam is for Legal Issues



gomo said:


> 您好，我可以联系您吗？


你是一個非常有趣的人


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Your wife should deliver the twins on the steps of Uber HQ and you should name them Lyft and Juno just to spite Uber. 

In reality, you need to move on. Get a real job with benefits that doesn't sacrifice your car for minimum wage. Deactivation is a blessing, not a curse.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Do you folks realize how old this thread is? Like, old enough to be potty trained.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you folks realize how old this thread is? Like, old enough to be potty trained.


We need an update. Can the mods contact the OP to find out if he lived happily ever after?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> We need an update. Can the mods contact the OP to find out if he lived happily ever after?


Unfortunately I don't think that's possible. Sorry.


----------



## Idrivezgud (May 28, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> These guys followed your same advise. It was the "_tracking down one by one"_ the authorities, law enforcement and DA took exception to.
> Now they wear Orange Jumpsuits.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intro26 (Feb 11, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To answer your question directly, yes you can sue. The better question is can you prevail? I would guess not. You would have a hard time getting an attorney to take the case, you would have to spend a lot of money and ultimately your best bet would be to sue the pax for defamation of character resulting in damages (loss of livelihood). Sad to hear but you have little recourse.


How would you get the pax name to serve the papers to?



Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I think he would prevail against pax, falsely accusing someone of a crime is an non defensible defamation, and in this case there are easily provable damages. NEVER accuse another of a crime it can't be defended, accusing a women of being barren or an adulteress is another, there are five ( I think) non defensible defamations.... also damages from tort interference with a business relationship.... personal damages, stress, pain and suffering. The pax may have a homeowners or umbrella personal liability policy that covers these types of events.


How would you get the pax name who reported it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PowerDriver said:


> I've had people ask me all my life if I am on drugs because of my voice.


All your life? Sounds like you have a problem.

Why should it be Uber's problem?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Intro26 said:


> How would you get the pax name to serve the papers to?
> 
> 
> How would you get the pax name who reported it?


I don't know the legal maneuver you have to use, something like suing uber and John doe and then requesting name in discovery. Not an attorney, might have to pay to play and I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes: Apply for unemployment and they will refuse you...and ask Uber to pay you for a year while you are looking for another job...I know a driver they deactivate around October and they are paying him now


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls (Sep 15, 2018)

You can sued the passenger for falsely informations and Uber have no choice but to turnover any information that the passenger accuse you of


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

The bottom line is that passengers are shit. They will do anything to scam a free ride.


----------



## Intro26 (Feb 11, 2020)

ThisGuyGotBalls said:


> You can sued the passenger for falsely informations and Uber have no choice but to turnover any information that the passenger accuse you of


I can sue but these lawyers want outrageous money


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


No you can't sue Uber you agreed to litigation for everything. You can get a Lawyer and sit down with your lawyers and their lawyers and do that instead.


----------



## Lesliehinds (Feb 16, 2020)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


This happened to me today have anyone ever been reconnected after such false accusations? And have anyone sued cause if they don't reactivat my account I'm going all the way with a full law suit !


----------



## Intro26 (Feb 11, 2020)

Lesliehinds said:


> This happened to me today have anyone ever been reconnected after such false accusations? And have anyone sued cause if they don't reactivat my account I'm going all the way with a full law suit !


Where are you from? And if this is like your 3rd you're done! I'm trying to file a lawsuit as well the problem is finding a lawyer who will represent you. Not unless you have $$$$


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> No you can't sue Uber you agreed to litigation for everything. You can get a Lawyer and sit down with your lawyers and their lawyers and do that instead.


You don't sue FUBAR or GRYFT , you sue the passenger(John or Jane Doe) , serve FUBAR or Gryft with a subpeona for the accusing paxhole's information , and that will get their attention , and you tell them you have dash cam footage that will disprove these accusations . They will contact you to find out what you want to drop the lawsuit against the paxhole . I guarantee it !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

radikia said:


> You don't sue FUBAR or GRYFT , you sue the passenger(John or Jane Doe) , serve FUBAR or Gryft with a subpeona for the accusing paxhole's information , and that will get their attention , and you tell them you have dash cam footage that will disprove these accusations . They will contact you to find out what you want to drop the lawsuit against the paxhole . I guarantee it !


The driver would be laughed out of court.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

radikia said:


> You don't sue FUBAR or GRYFT , you sue the passenger(John or Jane Doe) , serve FUBAR or Gryft with a subpeona for the accusing paxhole's information , and that will get their attention , and you tell them you have dash cam footage that will disprove these accusations . They will contact you to find out what you want to drop the lawsuit against the paxhole . I guarantee it !


https://m.wikihow.com/Subpoena-Documents


Demon said:


> The driver would be laughed out of court.


Correction: it would Never see the inside of a courtroom


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Whats your driver rating?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> The driver would be laughed out of court.


You're a fool , it's been done successfully many times against false accusations , the key words being "false accusations" . If you did nothing wrong and you can prove it (dash cam) , their "INVESTIGATIONS UNIT" will fold like the homes of the three little pigs . The only thing is , that I've never heard of anyone asking for more than reinstatement . I wonder how much more you could get from them . Now THAT would be really interesting ! Personally I would follow through in Civil court and make one of these dooosh bags pay the price , and that the story would be picked up by the national media putting an end to this bool sheet !



Cold Fusion said:


> https://m.wikihow.com/Subpoena-Documents
> 
> Correction: it would Never see the inside of a courtroom





Cold Fusion said:


> Correction: it would Never see the inside of a courtroom


There's a difference ! It's called settling out of court !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

radikia said:


> You're a fool , it's been done successfully many times against false accusations , the key words being "false accusations" . If you did nothing wrong and you can prove it (dash cam) , their "INVESTIGATIONS UNIT" will fold like the homes of the three little pigs . The only thing is , that I've never heard of anyone asking for more than reinstatement . I wonder how much more you could get from them . Now THAT would be really interesting ! Personally I would follow through in Civil court and make one of these dooosh bags pay the price , and that the story would be picked up by the national media putting an end to this bool sheet !
> 
> 
> There's a difference ! It's called settling out of court !


Cite a case where it happened.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

radikia said:


> You're a fool , it's been done successfully many times against false accusations , the key words being "false accusations" . If you did nothing wrong and you can prove it (dash cam) , their "INVESTIGATIONS UNIT" will fold like the homes of the three little pigs . The only thing is , that I've never heard of anyone asking for more than reinstatement . I wonder how much more you could get from them . Now THAT would be really interesting ! Personally I would follow through in Civil court and make one of these dooosh bags pay the price , and that the story would be picked up by the national media putting an end to this bool sheet !
> 
> 
> There's a difference ! It's called settling out of court !


I have a dash cam and am very concerned that this will happen to me. But I can't figure out how a dash cam can prove sobriety.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

For alcohol defense maybe a portable breatho performed on cam at the start of your shift?

For drugs they have breath machines but they aren't cheap.

I believe there was one member herr who upon notification of a false impairment immediately went to local police station for a sobriety test, and provided Uber with the written results and they were rectivated. But many of these false complaints seem to happen well after such a test would prove anything.

If this happens to me I'll proceed pro se and see if there is light at the end of the sue the accuser tunnel.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure how to sue the accuser as Uber protects their identity.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not sure how to sue the accuser as Uber protects their identity.


As well they should.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is it your driving that makes people assume you're intoxicated?


I work night times so I pick up sketchy people so the third time this happened I am permanently deactivated and I just bought a brand new car 3 months ago I will over $60,000 and they keep defending themselves saying first they said oh yeah we had multiple reports meaning if you have three reports they deactivate you for good and then they're saying I wasn't providing service quality the service quality reports you get on your dashboard from pool riders 100% in Toronto


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Anestezios said:


> I work night times so I pick up sketchy people so the third time this happened I am permanently deactivated and I just bought a brand new car 3 months ago I will over $60,000 and they keep defending themselves saying first they said oh yeah we had multiple reports meaning if you have three reports they deactivate you for good and then they're saying I wasn't providing service quality the service quality reports you get on your dashboard from pool riders 100% in Toronto


The simple fact of the matter is that they can deactivate you for NO reason. Read your contract.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> Can I sue over this? How does the one guy who has never even tried weed, and does not ever drink at all GET BUSTED FOR IT ON THE JOB?!?!


Did you opt out of arbitration? If not, at best you might get arbitration, if you can manage to achieve that.

Time to drive for Lyft, mate.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Did you opt out of arbitration? If not, at best you might get arbitration, if you can manage to achieve that.
> 
> Time to drive for Lyft, mate.


Lyft has absolutely no work in Toronto nothing it's that I got calls for $3 my car is a Mazda CX-9 GT 2019 on Uber it was Comfort it was select it would qualify for black but it's not on Lyft luxury car list because it's a Mazda even though it's the flagship Mazda it doesn't qualify as a luxury car doesn't matter really because I never got any luxury calls on Uber just a few but the thing is whenever someone calls XL they expect me to move furniture... I'll do it if it doesn't damage your car and it's a nice person but Lyft has absolutely no calls in Toronto It's so dead compared to Uber but now with the Lock in I won't even do Lyft


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To answer your question directly, yes you can sue. The better question is can you prevail? I would guess not.


Correct: you can _always_ sue. You can sue anybody for anything. If I'm willing to pay the filing fee, I can file a suit against you because you wore a red shirt on a Wednesday, and that offends me for whatever reason I care to make up. _You just can't win_: it will be instantly thrown out.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You would have a hard time getting an attorney to take the case, you would have to spend a lot of money and ultimately your best bet would be to sue the pax for defamation of character resulting in damages (loss of livelihood). Sad to hear but you have little recourse.


No attorney who values his or her time will take this. Uber will justifiably say that they _have_ to err on the side of caution, and if riders repeatedly allege that you appear intoxicated, Uber _must_ deactivate you. To ignore such allegations would be irresponsible, would expose them to liability, and they can't be expected to conduct investigations of such allegations.

You can try getting Uber to identify by name those who made the accusations: good luck on that. I have to believe that they will vigorously resist such efforts, and you will probably have to get a court to order them to disclose it before they will do so. If you do get Uber to identify them, you can try suing those individuals, but they're not "deep pockets" like Uber, so even if you somehow manage against all odds to find out who they are, serve them, prove that you _weren't_ intoxicated, and that they maliciously made these accusations in bad faith (again, good luck on all that), and you finally manage to get a judgment after all that, you'll probably have a lot of difficulty collecting it.

So, did I manage to convince you that you'd be wasting your time?

Anyone who does this should understand very clearly that it can end completely and irreversibly at any moment. Uber can cut you loose for any reason they like; people can make totally unfounded allegations against you; Uber can go out of business; the economy can tank and people can stop using Uber, etc., etc., _ad infinitum_.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Anestezios said:


> Lyft has absolutely no work in Toronto nothing it's that I got calls for $3 my car is a Mazda CX-9 GT 2019 on Uber it was Comfort it was select it would qualify for black but it's not on Lyft luxury car list because it's a Mazda even though it's the flagship Mazda it doesn't qualify as a luxury car doesn't matter really because I never got any luxury calls on Uber just a few but the thing is whenever someone calls XL they expect me to move furniture... I'll do it if it doesn't damage your car and it's a nice person but Lyft has absolutely no calls in Toronto It's so dead compared to Uber but now with the Lock in I won't even do Lyft


I would say 65% of my rides come from uber
35% from lyft in toronto.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Correct: you can _always_ sue. You can sue anybody for anything. If I'm willing to pay the filing fee, I can file a suit against you because you wore a red shirt on a Wednesday, and that offends me for whatever reason I care to make up. _You just can't win_: it will be instantly thrown out.
> 
> No attorney who values his or her time will take this. Uber will justifiably say that they _have_ to err on the side of caution, and if riders repeatedly allege that you appear intoxicated, Uber _must_ deactivate you. To ignore such allegations would be irresponsible, would expose them to liability, and they can't be expected to conduct investigations of such allegations.
> 
> ...


If Uber were truly responsible they would contact the authorities if you were driving Under the Influence now when you do night shifts and you do high volume the chances of you getting reported go up


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Anestezios said:


> If Uber were truly responsible they would contact the authorities if you were driving Under the Influence now when you do night shifts and you do high volume the chances of you getting reported go up


Uber may not even be aware of the allegation until after the ride is over, when the rider "informs" them that they "suspected" that you were driving under the influence -- although the rider apparently did not feel so unsafe as to request that you _immediately terminate the ride,_ which is what any sane person would do if they honestly thought their anonymous Uber driver was intoxicated.

It's ridiculous, but that's the way it is. Anyone can make a phony allegation at any time for any reason; Uber is clearly not equipped to conduct proper investigations; their only option is to suspend you if it's an isolated occurrence, and terminate you if it's repeated. Drinking, service dogs, "inappropriate advances" -- doesn't matter.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Uber may not even be aware of the allegation until after the ride is over, when the rider "informs" them that they "suspected" that you were driving under the influence -- although the rider apparently did not feel so unsafe as to request that you _immediately terminate the ride,_ which is what any sane person would do if they honestly thought their anonymous Uber driver was intoxicated.
> 
> It's ridiculous, but that's the way it is. Anyone can make a phony allegation at any time for any reason; Uber is clearly not equipped to conduct proper investigations; their only option is to suspend you if it's an isolated occurrence, and terminate you if it's repeated. Drinking, service dogs, "inappropriate advances" -- doesn't matter.


I had a night of three intoxicated people and honestly right when you get the report you get deactivated so I figured it was the one that threw up in my car if not I don't know maybe it was the one before but they were all drunk and then it happened again just tells me this isn't the gig for me and I'm very sick of people right now I've seen so many nice people but drug abusers and alcoholics always I don't know what this whatever who cares I don't even care anymore


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Anestezios said:


> I had a night of three intoxicated people and honestly right when you get the report you get deactivated so I figured it was the one that threw up in my car if not I don't know maybe it was the one before but they were all drunk and then it happened again just tells me this isn't the gig for me and I'm very sick of people right now I've seen so many nice people but drug abusers and alcoholics always I don't know what this whatever who cares I don't even care anymore


Not caring is probably the wisest attitude to have about this.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Well I won't be doing Uber anymore but who gives a f***I won't help them get rich and I won't destroy my car but right now I'm alarmed to vote this f****** coronavirus thing LOL and I'm watching all these videos crapping my pants but on the bright side at least I'm not driving a million people and I'm staying home I know that's a total off-topic thing to say but this thing is pretty goddamn serious Watch the episodes on how they contained it in China the police were knocking on people's doors taking their temperatures if they had a high temperature they would take him away

So I'm glad I stopped driving a week ago holy crap I live with my aunt and uncle and they are old I'm 45 there super old and my parents are visiting and they're old I don't want that s*** around my house I don't know how it is in the US but everywhere in Toronto they have stopped public Gatherings of 50 people and greater they have closed gyms restaurants are closed I'm more concerned about this right now


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I've had a spate of false accusations lately ranging from dangerous driving to having someone already in the car on an UberX ride to arguing/saying things a pax did not like. I got warnings from Uber and a brief deactivation. After giving Uber a good telling off, I got a phone call from one of their driver incident team drones, so I gave him a good telling off too. He said that Uber was glad to have long-established partners, I am a valued driver blah blah blah.
> 
> But I think that if more accusations come in of the same type, and even random accusations will eventually repeat themselves, then I'll probably be canned. That's the thing that has to be accepted about Uber before one starts driving for them - there is _no job security_ with them. They will cut pay with hours' notice, you may get in an accident, or assaulted, or accused, or deactivated for any other reason or no reason and you're done.
> 
> Bottom line, because of all of the uncertainty / zero security, Uber should _never _be considered a substitute for a job.


I wonder how many complaints actually come from other Uber drivers in your area. Would be a good way to cut down the competition. Just take a few rides a week and report the driver. Uber and lyft are just two more crap companies that treat everyone like garbage.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Uber drivers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

John oceans said:


> Uber drivers are a dime a dozen.


That's right that's what we are and I don't know some States they're pushing to unionize lawsuit will go through I don't think Uber will survive after this epidemic they are dying here in Toronto LOL zero business zero

you know what it is the truth my friend I had to accusations of under the influence I shouldn't have bought an expensive car but whatever I thought I would do a XL and black and all that crap but it's even better because now I use it for other s***. I'm still going to make money but the thing is now I'm going to get a normal job with normal hours LOL is really you could log on whatever you want but it won't be busy whenever you want lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sue everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Can't wasted too much time on this Uber crap I went out last Thursday and took Lyft I will never use my car to drive a stranger anywhere again lol


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Correct: you can _always_ sue. You can sue anybody for anything. If I'm willing to pay the filing fee, I can file a suit against you because you wore a red shirt on a Wednesday, and that offends me for whatever reason I care to make up. _You just can't win_: it will be instantly thrown out.
> 
> No attorney who values his or her time will take this. Uber will justifiably say that they _have_ to err on the side of caution, and if riders repeatedly allege that you appear intoxicated, Uber _must_ deactivate you. To ignore such allegations would be irresponsible, would expose them to liability, and they can't be expected to conduct investigations of such allegations.
> 
> ...


How is it justifiable? If there was a criminal complaint it should be followed up with a police report. If I had a driver I thought were drunk I'd be calling the police from the car, not waiting 3 months to make the report.



John oceans said:


> Uber drivers are a dime a dozen.


Maybe, but good drivers don't cost them nearly as much. Weeding out good drivers with false reports leaves the lowest common denominator driving people around. The people Uber has to constantly issue credits because of. It makes more sense both for the reputation of the company and for revenue to keep good drivers and weed out truly bad ones. Reports of safety issues like DUI should be accompanied by a police report. But Uber lets these people file reports months later long after a driver can prove it's not true. For the ones that do it right away Uber refuses to accept dashcam footage proving it's untrue. The week I started in 2017 I filed a complaint about a passenger, and she tried retaliating. I got that 1 star removed on principle, but at the hub they told me she had made over 3,000 complaints, and had been issued over 900 credits. They allegedly kicked her off the platform, but how did their system even allow for that many complaints and credits? And how many drivers did she screw out of a job to get her coupons? And how is it better in Uber's eyes to keep giving her free rides while deactivating drivers so she can get those free rides?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

acsmith1972 said:


> How is it justifiable? If there was a criminal complaint it should be followed up with a police report. If I had a driver I thought were drunk I'd be calling the police from the car, not waiting 3 months to make the report.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but good drivers don't cost them nearly as much. Weeding out good drivers with false reports leaves the lowest common denominator driving people around. The people Uber has to constantly issue credits because of. It makes more sense both for the reputation of the company and for revenue to keep good drivers and weed out truly bad ones. Reports of safety issues like DUI should be accompanied by a police report. But Uber lets these people file reports months later long after a driver can prove it's not true. For the ones that do it right away Uber refuses to accept dashcam footage proving it's untrue. The week I started in 2017 I filed a complaint about a passenger, and she tried retaliating. I got that 1 star removed on principle, but at the hub they told me she had made over 3,000 complaints, and had been issued over 900 credits. They allegedly kicked her off the platform, but how did their system even allow for that many complaints and credits? And how many drivers did she screw out of a job to get her coupons? And how is it better in Uber's eyes to keep giving her free rides while deactivating drivers so she can get those free rides?


This is the issue.

Your ideal of what constitutes a "good" driver is almost polar opposite of Goobers.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

3000 complaints and 900 issues, we know it was bad but that bad. That should be criminal and with that type of a fact pattern, it likely is.

Uber and all the drivers who were affected by this individual should join up and be able to seriously go after them, not that they will necessarily get anything but to make an example out of and establish a precedent. Get it out to the press, let people know. Worth almost any cost incurred.

Why not flag this individual and ban them also erring on the side of caution, they do so for drivers all the time? Or they could have simply sent emails suggesting that the pax is welcome to continue to utilize the platform and services but meritless or trivial complaints will no longer be entertained, sorry.

It's very clear that after let's say 50 complaints and 16 or so credits, that their services are not fit for this person and they will not be able to accommodate them to their liking, sorry, this is a commodity business. Not an entitlement.

Late to the discussion but Uber has to be cautious with the OP but that does not necessarily mean they were totally justified in doing so. It is not IMO enough to suggest there were no drugs or alcohol, only that there was some sort of careless or reckless driving that was perceived by multiple and different sets of passengers. If only due to the driver's voice or mannerisms, most people would conclude that, that isn't enough.

Still, that's what courts and arbitration are for, to decide these issues and on a case by case basis. We have seen lawyers successfully take on and defend far less and often on a contingency basis.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


Dude!! Your story needs to be on the news somewhere! I am so very sorry about this. I didn't read all the comments yet but I'm sure others have said that you should definitely take this to court.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> This is the issue.
> 
> Your ideal of what constitutes a "good" driver is almost polar opposite of Goobers.


How is a driver that constantly creates problems causing them to issue credits for free trips and free food better for the company than a driver that does the job well?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Mystery solved. If you know that people often mistake you to be under the influence because of your voice + personality combo, you should have a sign in your car that reads, "My voice and personality combo is often mistaken for inebriation. Please note that I'm sober. Thank you." And yes, dash cam will save yourself.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> 3000 complaints and 900 issues, we know it was bad but that bad. That should be criminal and with that type of a fact pattern, it likely is.
> 
> Uber and all the drivers who were affected by this individual should join up and be able to seriously go after them, not that they will necessarily get anything but to make an example out of and establish a precedent. Get it out to the press, let people know. Worth almost any cost incurred.
> 
> ...


Right? I owned a restaurant years ago and had this customer who would complain every other week. I'd send her a free pizza to make up for whatever the issue was and the next week there'd be no complain. The following week something was wrong. It's hard to remember all the customers when you have a lot, but a few weeks in I recognized the pattern and told her, "I can't keep making you free pizzas. If there's an issue with food (allegedly) being cold, you should probably come pick it up here as it comes out of the oven. I'm sending you free pizza every other week and you're keeping the pizza that allegedly has issues. I can't keep doing that. I can _replace_ whatever pizza you have an issue with if you give that one back." She didn't like that solution and never called again. I also had one customer try to use a 10% off coupon, a discount for Veterans, and a senior discount even though it said coupons cannot be combined. And he got mad at me when I said pick one! Some customers just aren't worth it and Uber should definitely suggest they use another service.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

acsmith1972 said:


> Right? I owned a restaurant years ago and had this customer who would complain every other week. I'd send her a free pizza to make up for whatever the issue was and the next week there'd be no complain. The following week something was wrong. It's hard to remember all the customers when you have a lot, but a few weeks in I recognized the pattern and told her, "I can't keep making you free pizzas. If there's an issue with food (allegedly) being cold, you should probably come pick it up here as it comes out of the oven. I'm sending you free pizza every other week and you're keeping the pizza that allegedly has issues. I can't keep doing that. I can _replace_ whatever pizza you have an issue with if you give that one back." She didn't like that solution and never called again. I also had one customer try to use a 10% off coupon, a discount for Veterans, and a senior discount even though it said coupons cannot be combined. And he got mad at me when I said pick one! Some customers just aren't worth it and Uber should definitely suggest they use another service.


Yep, I can totally relate, spent some time working in the industry myself and the whole coupon thing or where anything had to be inferred and can't be combined with small print, etc, was always a huge disaster. I would never push those kind of promos if I had a place, especially today.

Simpler, even less of a dollar amount promo or advertisement with essentially little, if any conditions/restrictions. Would spend more time dealing with and processing that stuff than selling and taking care of customers. Owners' didn't get it.

You're always wrong when you try to explain the limits, or restrict and accommodate a freebie, no matter how nice or respectful. 9 out of 10 times they suggest you were rude only because they didn't get their way. And the same amount of times it ended up as a negative online review and not repeat business. Not worth it.

Two rules in business that I know of, the obvious one, the customer is always right, and, you can't please everyone. I prefer the latter.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

acsmith1972 said:


> How is it justifiable? If there was a criminal complaint it should be followed up with a police report. If I had a driver I thought were drunk I'd be calling the police from the car, not waiting 3 months to make the report.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but good drivers don't cost them nearly as much. Weeding out good drivers with false reports leaves the lowest common denominator driving people around. The people Uber has to constantly issue credits because of. It makes more sense both for the reputation of the company and for revenue to keep good drivers and weed out truly bad ones. Reports of safety issues like DUI should be accompanied by a police report. But Uber lets these people file reports months later long after a driver can prove it's not true. For the ones that do it right away Uber refuses to accept dashcam footage proving it's untrue. The week I started in 2017 I filed a complaint about a passenger, and she tried retaliating. I got that 1 star removed on principle, but at the hub they told me she had made over 3,000 complaints, and had been issued over 900 credits. They allegedly kicked her off the platform, but how did their system even allow for that many complaints and credits? And how many drivers did she screw out of a job to get her coupons? And how is it better in Uber's eyes to keep giving her free rides while deactivating drivers so she can get those free rides?


Why would they even tell you that??


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Of course, you "can" sue anyone.

The question is, can you win a settlement that covers your upfront costs and equals what it is worth to you, considering your time that will also be spent ?

No........


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I love it when 4 1/2 year old threads are revived! Didn’t get enough of this one in 2016. It lives! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This zombie thread has been around the block a few times!

Every year except 2018 it has been resurrected.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

The resurrector of old threads strikes again!!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

can you sue? how many lawyer's do you have on retainer?


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I am very concerned about the issue of disabled mobile accounts by Uber. I was deactivated by a malicious complaint from a customer two years ago. In the past two years, I contacted Uber countless times but they ignored it and would not restart the investigation of my case. I don’t know if there is a driver charity organization that can negotiate with Uber or help drivers with legal assistance.
My story is that two years ago, I refused the trip. I promised that the customer was not blind or disabled. She ordered an Uber pool while holding a big dog. I was worried that another customer felt unwell. I rejected the dog and my account was disabled after about two hours. Since then, Uber will no longer investigate this case. I have visited the Uber office many times and have already contacted Uber more than 50 electronically. But none of them responded to my question.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Just make sure you opted out of arbitration after agreeing to Uber's terms of service. Because if you didn't opt out of arbitration then you have legally agreed to not sue them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sue them
I'll be your lawyer


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sue them
> I'll be your lawyer





Juggalo9er said:


> Sue them
> I'll be your lawyer


Hello, the matter between uber and me. Can you help me? I drove uber4900 trips in about 10 months. There have never been any security incidents or violations. Because they refused to take a big dog together. The customer lied that it was a service dog (I didn't see any signs and certificates of the service dog). The customer is not handicapped either. I also refused to board because of another customer's safety consideration. Because at that time the customer ordered a pool and there was another passenger. I have contacted uber more than 50 times and uber has not responded.


----------



## Surge Chaser (Jun 28, 2018)

I was accused of using drugs, wrecking car and talking shit to pax. I told them i had a very good camera in car and could provide footage if they told me who or when. They wanted nothing to do with my camera. Lost a weekend of income during a tourist time. They finally believed me when i showed their insurance company car was fine (and still is) it was all teen girls making up lies. But what would have happened if they didn't say I wrecked car? They claim privacy issues to not tell you who made claim so camera is really only good for legal complaints, not Uber investigations.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I've had a spate of false accusations lately ranging from dangerous driving to having someone already in the car on an UberX ride to arguing/saying things a pax did not like. I got warnings from Uber and a brief deactivation. After giving Uber a good telling off, I got a phone call from one of their driver incident team drones, so I gave him a good telling off too. He said that Uber was glad to have long-established partners, I am a valued driver blah blah blah.
> 
> But I think that if more accusations come in of the same type, and even random accusations will eventually repeat themselves, then I'll probably be canned. That's the thing that has to be accepted about Uber before one starts driving for them - there is _no job security_ with them. They will cut pay with hours' notice, you may get in an accident, or assaulted, or accused, or deactivated for any other reason or no reason and you're done.
> 
> Bottom line, because of all of the uncertainty / zero security, Uber should _never _be considered a substitute for a job.


All drivers need to understand many deactivations occur within the app’s algorithm and human eyes often never review the complaints. The algorithm works on a convoluted scoring system and when a driver has enough complaints accumulated the driver is automatically deactivated. 

This is why your approach to each ride must include a heavy dose of risk management. Never let disgruntled pax in the car. If they are in the car, cancel to prevent an in-app accusation. Always call support to report a problematic pax if there is a remote chance they will complain. First wheel gets the grease at Uber; not the squeakiest.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> All drivers need to understand many deactivations occur within the app’s algorithm and human eyes often never review the complaints. The algorithm works on a convoluted scoring system and when a driver has enough complaints accumulated the driver is automatically deactivated.
> 
> This is why your approach to each ride must include a heavy dose of risk management. Never let disgruntled pax in the car. If they are in the car, cancel to prevent an in-app accusation. Always call support to report a problematic pax if there is a remote chance they will complain. First wheel gets the grease at Uber; not the squeakiest.


Wow...I’ve made it a practice to only open threads that are BOLD so I don’t resurrect old posts,

But wholly mouse crap, all the threads look new now!!


----------



## suejw57 (11 mo ago)

Red Leader said:


> You should be suing the accusers.


How can a driver SUE tgr accusers when Uner PROTECTS tge riders OVER the dricers that bring in THEIR REVENUE? Once the ride is completed the DRIVER only has a small.window to even SEE the "trip" (which is MINIMAL IN INFORMATION at best!) and there is NO PASSENGER info available to even file a report or lawsuit against riders due to passengers are being permitted BY UBER to list fictitious Or obvious "nicknames" or a male rider using a FEMALE PERSON'S NAME or another persons Uber Rideshare account! . ike "Diamond, Baby Girl, etc"! UBER doesnt even REQUIRE PASSENGERS to habe their PHOTO REQUIRED ON THE ACCOUNT to which IF they DID this would greatly protect the drivers SO MUCH MORE!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The process for this has been covered many times, in many threads, in here and other sub-forums here on UP.

Search for "sue the pax"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


I haven't read your post, or any of the replies ... so, it this has been offered before I apologize
I asked my lawyer once ... "Can I sue for this?"
He said, "You can sue for ANYTHING. It is your right as an occupant of this country to bring a complaint to a judge. I will represent you to your LAST DIME. I just need a retainer check for $10,000 to get started. You wanna lite this fuse?"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> The process for this has been covered many times, in many threads, in here and other sub-forums here on UP.
> 
> Search for "sue the pax"


Step 1 take out business insurance
Step 3 sue my own business
Step 4 profit


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Step 1 take out business insurance
> Step 3 sue my own business
> Step 4 profit


Step 5 spend up to 5 years in state housing, meal plan included
Step 6 pay up to $15,000 in fines, in addition to restitution

Don't do it, Man! LOL


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Turn back time, convert to a religion that disallows alcohol consumption, sue Uber for claiming you broke the rules of your God and feel shame, SHAME


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Step 5 spend up to 5 years in state housing, meal plan included
> Step 6 pay up to $15,000 in fines, in addition to restitution
> 
> Don't do it, Man! LOL


My grand father sued my grand mother and won... Just saying


----------



## Phipit (11 mo ago)

PowerDriver said:


> Quick synopsis: I was an UberX driver for over 2 years. LOVED the job, drove full time, 7 days per week.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I got an email from Uber saying that one of my passengers from the night before had claimed I was driving intoxicated (didn't specify drugs or alcohol).
> 
> ...


Not if you’re in Cali. Prop 22 destroyed that right. Although I’d still try


----------

